# Expected weight gain on a bulking diet



## jordan_ (Mar 5, 2011)

What is roughly the expected weight gain on a high cal high protein diet? I seem to be stuck at 92 kg at the moment but I'm not sure what is expected on a diet such as this (gear free) at the moment anyway.

7am.100g Porridge oats with 40g protein plus pint of milk.

10am. Pasta/fruit/shake/few pieces of chicken(depending on what's in the cupboards so it can be any of these)

1pm. Chicken breast and rice/baked potato with nandos sauce or chopped tomatoes. Plus a nutty snack bar.

3:30 pm shake

5:30 ish post workout shake

6 pm tea. Lasagne/curry/spagbol. What Evers cooking really.

8pm 3-4 eggs on wholemeal toast (most nights)

9pm pre bed time shake

3-4litres of water daily

The chicken is subject to change to mince and spaghetti or mince and rice with chopped toms.

I'm going to buy myself some scales and weigh my food so I can get the weights up here and hopefully work out the cals carbs and protein properly rather than a guess


----------



## franki3 (Oct 11, 2009)

10.00 meal you could add some eggs there maybe omelette always a good choice with some cheese and ham maybe????

3.30 I would add some food protein here aswell as shake....as this is your last meal before your workout.

Wot do you think??

Are you still training heavy?


----------



## jordan_ (Mar 5, 2011)

Ye I've recently added hard boiled eggs in franki to my 330 pre workout. Thing is I've got to eat it all cold and cold omellte would make me sick lol.

I'm still training heavy dude.


----------



## franki3 (Oct 11, 2009)

I eat rice and chicken at work I know it's cold but it's quite nice really!

With a sprinkle of soy sauce and some sweet chilli sauce it goes down a treat when you hungry!!


----------



## jordan_ (Mar 5, 2011)

Ye I have been eating that cols aswell its not bad. I've changed to mince now though as chicken was working out quite expensive.

What sort of weight gain should I be looking at 1-2 pound a month?


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

diet is fine dude..

you just need to increase starchy carbs if not gaining.

dont get hooked up on poundage gain cso you`ll end up fat...

chillax bud it takes time..

you know what im saying 

now increase your poundages cos food doesnt grow fcukall without it.


----------



## jordan_ (Mar 5, 2011)

You mean poundages on the weights? I'm trying to increase every week if I can even if its a small amount. I don't want to end up fat though.


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

lol soz i sad i poundages for bodyweight and bar weight..

you said even if you add a small amount.

there matey you have the key.

assume to add a very small amount each week.

your bod will adapt to that. :wink:


----------



## jordan_ (Mar 5, 2011)

That's the trouble though I don't seem to be budging from 92. When I was on dbol I put on quite a bit ever since then I have come to a standstill


----------



## Scan (Feb 18, 2010)

Hi Jordan, not sure how your weight gain has been going to date but if you have gained a substantial amount already you are going to reach plateaus like now...

Having said that your daily diet probably varies somewhat at the moment, when you do start to work out exactly what you are consuming whether that be through weighing or labeling you can alter your consumption more accurately.

By that I mean if you are not gaining on 3500 Kcal a day then start to raise by 250kcal a day and monitor your progress weekly - I know it's stating the obvious but also keeping protein intake high.

As Cal says as well focus on upping your lifts, generally strength comes first and then your muscles grow to adapt.


----------



## jordan_ (Mar 5, 2011)

Thanks scan. I will be getting the weights and measurements as soon as possible. I recently done a dbol only cycle and gained over a stone I lost 4lbs and still kept a stone of wieght. But since then nothing.


----------



## franki3 (Oct 11, 2009)

As scan says everyone plateau's to a certain degree if you keep your diet and training the same

Mix things up a bit again if things have got stale as scan said up calories in diet or change things round in the gym keep the body guessing

Your body is so used to your diet and training to it will stop growing as fast.


----------



## jordan_ (Mar 5, 2011)

I have been told not to change a good thing training wise. I'm enjoying training its going well and my weights are still increasing slowly each week.


----------



## franki3 (Oct 11, 2009)

I mean by that if you do shoulders on a Monday maybe do them on a Wednesday.

And also I change weekly some weeks I do seated miliatry press some times I do standing or maybe dumbell press....your body and muscles have a great memory so you have to keep shocking it every now and then.


----------



## jordan_ (Mar 5, 2011)

Oh right so even by just changing days it works to shock the muscles? I didn't know that.


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

J have you been stuck at this weight for more than 1 week lol


----------



## jordan_ (Mar 5, 2011)

Lmao I know that's a little dig at my sometime impatience and eagerness lol but I have been stuck here for 3 weeks + ?


----------



## ShaunMc (Apr 28, 2008)

IMO your diet is too clean for gaining weight .... if your looking to stay lean and gain weight then you will reach a plateau very soon and this will become frustrating for you

what some people forget is that the anabolic process of building muscle requires a lot of energy

compare to building a house ... at the moment you have the right amount of bricks and raw materials and labour to build the house .. but the guys building the house need energy too to work !!!!

as well as the energy to train and maintain basic metabolism you are going to require more energy for the body to synthesize the food into muscle

the gain you experinced with dbol was probably about 90% water so dont be fooled into thinking its all muscle

i would say up the calories Jordan and eat a few more calorie dense foods whilst trying to gain weight .... check out my journal i eat a lot of excess in the off season otherwise i would not make any progress


----------



## jordan_ (Mar 5, 2011)

Cheers Dr M. Some it was probably water some was fat but at the moment a month on I've kept over a stone. Assuming most was water and fat and the rest a little muscle lol. I'm always scared to eat dense foods as everyone always talks of a clean diet so it puts me off indulging lol.

Also I have put pics up and would like some comments if you care to comment dude about what you think of my progress and what I could do better cheers dudes


----------



## ShaunMc (Apr 28, 2008)

jordan0689 said:


> Cheers Dr M. Some it was probably water some was fat but at the moment a month on I've kept over a stone. Assuming most was water and fat and the rest a little muscle lol. I'm always scared to eat dense foods as everyone always talks of a clean diet so it puts me off indulging lol.
> 
> Also I have put pics up and would like some comments if you care to comment dude about what you think of my progress and what I could do better cheers dudes


hi mate can you put a link to your pics and i will comment ..i couldnt find them

keep up the good work ..your avi pic looks like you have established a good base for building .... chest looks good


----------

